# Batwing-Cooltube



## IRISH (Apr 13, 2008)

i have a 400w hps with a batwing reflector, it has ends also, so twood be a 4-sided. o.k., what i need to know is, can i exchange my reflector for a cool-tube?  My ballast is pre-wired, (2 cords wired inside of unit, no outlet on ballast), one cord, goes to wall receptacle, other to light socket.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OK, i some how got the pic here. been trying to learn to send pics. i dont recommend this hood unless your venting is exceptional, as it gets very warm,very fast. i've tried to contact the dealer with this question, to no avail. Heck, iwas gonna buy cool-tube from them, but if cust. serv. is this crappy,i'll go elsewhere.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

im sure, check the DIY threads on cooltubes. click search on the toolbar- then advanced search- then search headlines only not entire threads option.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 13, 2008)

Did advanced search, = no usable info 4 situation. I need to know if i can swap this reflector for a cool tube using the socket i now have , with the cool- tube?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

you might have to take it apart and use just the socket rigged to the cooltube glass itself via u bolts and straps. i sent you some links via PM that should help.

goodluck.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Just take the reflector off and attach your cool tube like Trillions said. That would work but you lose the reflector... Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------

